

Our brains are designed to respond to each new interruption - kapilkaisare
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/conquering-cyber-overload/201006/the-fault-dear-brutus-is-not-in-our-gadgets-in-ourselves

======
flatline
> It's been estimated that unnecessary interruptions, mainly facilitated by
> technology, cost U.S. businesses $650,000,000,000 year in lost employee
> time.

Lost me right there...the report it links to is even worse. The entire concept
of linking the productivity of a "knowledge-worker" to dollars and hours is
wrong-headed and incredibly prevalent in the IT field. You as an employer may
be paying someone X dollars an hour but that's not what you are paying them
_for_. The insights critical to writing great software, developing new
analysis techniques, simplifying the network structure, what have you, cannot
be codified in these terms. And just because your hands are at the keyboard
doesn't mean you are doing anything, and sometimes being off work focused on
something else brings a breakthrough.

~~~
jonhendry
"the report it links to is even worse"

It's Psychology Today. It's not exactly the Journal of Neuroscience. It's a
half step up from Cosmo's "Ten Tricks That Will Drive Him Crazy!"

